
Peter Norvig: How Computers Learn [video] - signa11
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1O3ikmTEdA&feature=youtu.be&t=1244
======
BenderV
Peter Norvig is really an impressive teacher.

I have been doing his course "Design of computer programs"
([https://www.udacity.com/course/cs212](https://www.udacity.com/course/cs212))
and it really push me from basic/novice developer to intermediary.

He succeed to explain you things in a natural way. He seems to always start by
the basic assumption. Working and thinking around any problems/surprises
he/you encounter. So, you have the impression to discover things more than
learning them.

~~~
dm03514
I frequently and Highly recommend "Design of computer programs" to everyone I
can. As an intermediate developer before taking it, I still recommend it. He
is an amazing teacher I have learned considerably just from the way he
explains and approaches problems.

Plus taking a class for free from the director of research at google :)

~~~
innguest
Google Schmoogle - Peter Norvig is a powerhouse name and Google gains in
prestige for having Peter Norvig, not the other way around.

------
melling
Interesting...being the winner of a programming contest was a negative factor
when they evaluated later performance at Google.

@1:11:50

~~~
solve
Thanks... Was just about to send out an application today that mentions me
quickly winning a contest. Probably there's lots of dumb stuff I'm putting on
my applications that I think makes me look good, but is seen as very bad. Wish
I had someone who knows these secret factors to run my applications by.

Makes me kind of upset that many employers and investors keep some of their
favorite indicators totally secret, except for a few insiders that they share
them with.

------
nolantait
What was the book he recommends at the beginning? It is hard to make out. Also
can anybody recommend their resources for machine learning or AI in general?

~~~
abecedarius
[http://aima.cs.berkeley.edu/](http://aima.cs.berkeley.edu/) is the book being
held up by the fellow introducing him. (That page also has a collection of
links to resources; not sure how up-to-date.)

------
benbou09
It really starts at around 00:11:00

